# magic mushrooms



## davduckman2010 (May 13, 2013)

no not the cow patty kind just the real tasty kind my son found these tonite while turkey hunting . i guess people kill for a batch of these morels. he has that knack for spotting them i dont but then again im getting older and blinder. there supposed to be pretty pricy from what im told. but these are going on a steak im pretty sure. duck

[attachment=24894]

[attachment=24895]

[attachment=24896]

[attachment=24897]


----------



## Bigg081 (May 14, 2013)

The are delicious!! Deep fried with a cracker breading.....heaven. Dont over eat though, they can cause an upset stomach. Enjoy.


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2013)

I don't reckon I ever had a morel. Had the cow patty kind back in the day lol. Love me some fried or sauteed shrooms. Enjoy them!

:nyam2:


----------



## healeydays (May 14, 2013)

If you were closer, restaurants around here would pay good money for them. Personally, I wouldn't be selling, I'd be eating...


----------



## barry richardson (May 14, 2013)

Love those things! For me I like em rolled in flour with salt n pepper, then fried in butter. Big is right, I ate so many one time when I was A kid, I got sick and couldnt stand the sight of em for a while, foundered on em, Im over that now though


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2013)

Sautéed in butter and served with eggs and hashbrowns for breakfast- delicious..........


----------



## Kevin (May 14, 2013)

Roll them in almond or coconut flour. Those are my two favorite flours. You can actually eat high quality almond flour raw - it's that good!. Man I got to fry some shrooms tonight now!


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2013)

About 5 yrs ago we had some bark delivered- the next spring I had a morel mushroom farm- we ate good!!!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 14, 2013)

yes there good hard to find to these were under the same tree we found them last year. the seasons short on these and you better know right were there at becaouse there there one day gone the next. i saw 1 once dried shrooms on line they get 25.00 dollars for that it fits in your hand unreal. they have a forum just like ours up here in ohio they take this stuff pretty serious one guy found 260 of them 2 days ago . they must sell them . me im eatin them.


----------



## DomInick (May 14, 2013)

Yuuup them are morels. Very tasty and can be pricey. Just a tip when picking them, instead of yanking them out of the ground, have him cut them at the bottom with a sharp knife. It helps promote new Growth for the following year. 
Nice pickins!!!! Enjoy. 

when it's rustic.......it's rustic


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 14, 2013)

DomInick said:


> Yuuup them are morels. Very tasty and can be pricey. Just a tip when picking them, instead of yanking them out of the ground, have him cut them at the bottom with a sharp knife. It helps promote new Growth for the following year.
> Nice pickins!!!! Enjoy.
> 
> when it's rustic.......it's rustic



yea i know but i scatter the bottoms out back in my woods near the elm trees i got and it works  found another dozen tonite . miss my chance at a longbeard should have shot but i thought it was to far :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2: it wasnt :fool::fool::fool::cray:


----------



## DomInick (May 14, 2013)

That's awesome. Haven't found any here in northern Illinois yet. 
Can't wait to get out there and search up at my cabin in the U.P
Thanks for sharing, now I go hunt. Lol

when it's rustic.......it's rustic


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 14, 2013)

DomInick said:


> That's awesome. Haven't found any here in northern Illinois yet.
> Can't wait to get out there and search up at my cabin in the U.P
> Thanks for sharing, now I go hunt. Lol
> 
> when it's rustic.......it's rustic



good luck they came late this year but there blooming now


----------



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> yes there good hard to find to these were under the same tree we found them last year. the seasons short on these and you better know right were there at becaouse there there one day gone the next. i saw 1 once dried shrooms on line they get 25.00 dollars for that it fits in your hand unreal. they have a forum just like ours up here in ohio they take this stuff pretty serious one guy found 260 of them 2 days ago . they must sell them . me im eatin them.



But do they really sell any at that price. Here you can go to a last year or the year before forest fire site and find lots of them.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 15, 2013)

pick em pack em send em overnite and ill split the profits . 3 to 5 hundred will do. for starters duck


----------



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> pick em pack em send em overnite and ill split the profits . 3 to 5 hundred will do. for starters duck



Right at the moment The Mrs. is keeping me digging. And I am not talkin shrooms . :dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Mike1950 (May 16, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> pick em pack em send em overnite and ill split the profits . 3 to 5 hundred will do. for starters duck



Here you go 17.50 a lb http://spokane.craigslist.org/for/3809865372.html


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 16, 2013)

mike i just checked ebay looked up morels and clicked sold section wow these people are getting some major cash out of those fungi looks like anywhere from 35 to 75.00 for a pound or more. but i dont care my son split and stuffed ours with fresh crab meat olive oil and butter sauted them in the oven a little mazzerella cheese on top . and man they where umbeleivable. tonite burgers with the left overs on top.  yummmmmmmmmmmm duck


----------



## Mike1950 (May 16, 2013)

Maybe next year I will give it a shot. This year between the grandkids and Kathie- Labors of love and my SIL and BIL ( dumb and Dumber) and the daily drama of FIL 90 and bless his heart but !!!!! :dash2::dash2::dash2: There is little time for any shroom hunting or very little else.
I sent you that link- go for it. I will check out ebay shroom sales.


----------



## davduckman2010 (May 16, 2013)

i know the felling my freind got lots of issues going on myself baby steps and deep breaths . carry on thats all you can do. i have found somebody else is all ways worse off we are survivours yep  duck


----------

